# It never hurts to call...



## j0fish (Jan 25, 2012)

There was an advertisement in the paper for a 'complete setup' - 150g tank for $75.

I don't need it right now and couldn't build it out...but man I couldn't pass up the deal either. I missed it...it sold the first day it was advertised, but the 'lady' who bought it bought it for an iguana and he said he still had some stuff he was going to throw away unless I wanted it.

So I went and looked. There was a pile of something under leaves and gumballs which I collected up and hauled off, and after a couple hours of cleaning and putting together determined to be a Sealife Systems AquaPro125 Trickle filter:










I know it's overkill for a 36G BF, but I could use this to get my heater, airstone, and filters out of sight and increase the total water volume, could I not?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Honestly I would use it what it is intended for, a sump filter. Freshwater needs a pump that will pump at least 4x the tank volume, so for you 150gph would work. Inside that sump tank you could still have your heaters, thermometers, and even grow plants if you want to. You can customize every aspect of your tanks filtration with a sump. You were concerned that it might be too much, so I have a 55g tank that is sump filtered at 300gph. My tank has never been this clear before.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice find!


----------



## j0fish (Jan 25, 2012)

@CrazyMFFM
Sorry I wasn't clear. Of course I'd utilize it's primary function - biological filtration. My point was more "yes, I know it would be ridiculous...but since I have it sitting here...might as well use it...OH, and then I could even move my heater out of the tank, etc..."


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooooh, now you make sense. Yeah they are great! If you want to run carbon in it I really recommend Chemi Pure.


----------

